# M-Audio Fast Track II

## ]Trix[

I want to enable my new usb sound card  M-Audio Fast Track II to work in Linux.... Any ideas how to make it happen?

I can select sound card within alsamixer... How do I make it default playback device...

----------

## ]Trix[

All I had to do:

cheeba  # aplay -l 

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC1200 Analog [ALC1200 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC1200 Digital [ALC1200 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: Track [Fast Track], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

cheeba  # cat /etc/asound.conf 

pcm.!default { type hw card Track }

ctl.!default { type hw card Track }

----------

## ]Trix[

Well... I was to fast. Actually not all works as it is  suppose to.

Audio IN doesnt work.... Only one sound source at once and one program using sound card at once.... No sound in browser...

----------

